# Ureteral Stent Removal



## lcole7465 (Nov 3, 2017)

I have had a couple of the following scenario and not sure how I should code this, if it's even billable.

The patient has a Cystoscopy with Holmium laser and stent placement. The patient comes to the office about a week later and has the stent removed by a LNP. The nurse documents to follow up with the doctor in a week. The office wants to bill 50384.

I don't think this would be billable at all with this code, I would think that it would be a nurse visit if anything. 

Any input would be helpful..

Thanks


----------



## drewvinson23 (Nov 3, 2017)

Without seeing the procedure note, it is difficult to tell exactly what was done here.  The code you gave is for removal of an indwelling ureteral stent via a percutaneous approach.  In this procedure, a long needle is introduced through the skin into the kidney, and then the stent is grasped and pulled out.

Another stent removal code would be 52310, which is the removal of an indwelling stent using the cystoscope.  In this procedure a cystoscope is advanced into the urethra, and then the stent is grasped and removed.

More than likely, the LNP did not do either of these procedures, but simply removed the stent by pulling on a string that is left on after placement of a stent.  If this is the case, then the stent removal is not separately billable and should be included in the E/M code for the visit.

Hope this helps.

Sincerely,

Drew Vinson
CPC
NW Urology


----------



## debbiesom (Nov 8, 2017)

52310 is the correct code for Cysto Stent Removal after 52332.  52310 is usually done by the physician.  In our state a nurse or even a CRNP cannot bill for this procedure.
If the Nurse removes the stent via a string then it is only a Nurse visit code 99211 

Debbie Sommers, CPC, CUC


----------

